# Torque for seatpost clamp (Thomson Elite)?



## reverb (Jan 12, 2004)

Doesn't seem to be on their website, and I didn't find a definitive answer in the old forums. Thomson Elite into CAAD3. Thanks.


And if you have a torque recommendation for Zoom stem 2-bolt handlebar clamp onto Icon aluminum bars, chime in


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

*Seatpost*



reverb said:


> Doesn't seem to be on their website, and I didn't find a definitive answer in the old forums. Thomson Elite into CAAD3. Thanks.
> 
> And if you have a torque recommendation for Zoom stem 2-bolt handlebar clamp onto Icon aluminum bars, chime in


 I don't know if I'm right but I just do my seatpost clampup as tight as I can get it. But then again I do use a short allen key which doesn't give much leverage. According to zinns you do it up about 105-140.
About the stem, accoridng to zinns it doesn't say exactly but between 110-140. 
BTW these are inch-pounds.
Hope that helps. IF not, sorry...I don't have a torgue wrench.


----------



## alibi (Dec 30, 2003)

*Not trying to restate the obvious, but...*

tighten it only enough to keep it from slipping. I only say this because I have had some problems with these posts. As you likely know, Thomson posts are not made with uniform wall thickness, but are thicker in the front and rear than on the sides. Overtightening with certain seat post clamps can lead to slight bulging on the sides from the excess pressure exerted on the front and back, which will prevent you from ever dropping the post further into the frame.

I'd say start at about 60 inch-pounds and work up from there; I also found that using only an absolute minimum amount of lube on the post can help, and people have also said rubbing with chalk or even dirt can help.


----------

